# Cat Hair on Drapes



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

My living room drapes have a white backing on them, and during the daytime hours they are open and not an issue.  But, during the night, my cat must jump up and down on the windowsill to see what's going on out there a million times. He has thick medium-length grey fur.  So, that one side of my drapes is heavily covered in cat fur, you don't see it until you look behind there for cleaning.

It's always a hassle to clean it off, the vacuum doesn't work, wet rubber gloves don't work, the lint roller is not enough, etc.  I usually get a tightly spaced metal flea comb and comb the fur off the backing.

Today I tackled that job again, this time I used a dry small sponge and rubbed it in one direction on the back of the drape.  That kind of broke up some of the fine fluffy cat fur.  Then I followed up each section with the flea comb, finishing off with the lint roller.  One of the cleaning jobs I never look forward to, but glad when it's over.

The culprit:


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2016)

I have four cats and know what you mean about cat hair.  

The fastest way to remedy the problem is to just throw them in the dryer occasionally with a wet towel and all the hair comes off. Works for blankets too.  Even my jacket gets hair on it, so I'll throw that in the dryer too.  Just check the lint trap a few times and clean it out during this process.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2016)

I have the same problem with my cat.  I have one rather stiff hairbrush that works pretty well for me.  Brush a little, remove the hair from the brush, brush again. 
It probably depends on what kind of fabric the drapes are made of though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like an easy fix Gemma, but these drapes are dry clean only and I'd hesitate to put them in the washer or dryer.  But I'll definitely try your tip on another item for sure, thank you!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2016)

You are welcome!  

Do you have a cold setting on your dryer?  That would work for dry clean only drapes.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2016)

Beautiful Cat!!!! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Do you have a cold setting on your dryer?  That would work for dry clean only drapes.



Yes, I do have an "air only" setting, I just might give it a try next time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2016)

Try the hair brush.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Try the hair brush.



Will try it Nancy, thanks!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 17, 2016)

I used to have the same problem when I had drapes, what worked for me was a damp wash cloth, the fur just rolled off, I'd have to shake the fur off the cloth a few times....same problem with dinning chairs that are cloth covered.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

I tried the damp rubber glove technique, which worked well on his carpeted cat tree, but not on the drapes.  Guess I didn't try a wet cloth though, thanks Jackie!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> My living room drapes have a white backing on them, and during the daytime hours they are open and not an issue.  But, during the night, my cat must jump up and down on the windowsill to see what's going on out there a million times. He has thick medium-length grey fur.  So, that one side of my drapes is heavily covered in cat fur, you don't see it until you look behind there for cleaning.
> 
> It's always a hassle to clean it off, the vacuum doesn't work, wet rubber gloves don't work, the lint roller is not enough, etc.  I usually get a tightly spaced metal flea comb and comb the fur off the backing.
> 
> ...




Ahh, is this the suspect?   Looks like he/she could care less.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 18, 2016)

What a handsome boy! 

We use this type of fine textured dry sponge: https://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Pet-Ha...03418&sr=8-1&keywords=Pet+hair+removal+sponge

They last for years and can be washed every so often and dried out in the sun. Those sticky roller sheets work pretty well too, but these dense sponges are really the best. We've had LOTS of experience with pet hair. We have 2 Persians who have that long soft hair that sticks to everything, along with a couple short haired cats.


----------



## Carla (Dec 18, 2016)

Aww. That cat doesn't look guilty to me. Pretty color!


----------



## aeron (Dec 19, 2016)

Elaine uses or rather used sellotape aka scotch tape sticky side out.

I suggested that she waxed the cat.

She was not amused.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

I've tried tape Aeron, but it's very tedious for such a large area, would take forever.  You're bad for suggesting she wax the cat!


----------



## aeron (Dec 19, 2016)

Could always dye the cat to the same colour as the curtains?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze he looks like he is thinking, " Are you really going to try and pin this on me?" I have heard that fluffing the items in the dryer with a few fabric softener sheets also helps and repels the new hair as well. I don't know if it works, it's been years since our last cat passed away.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2016)

If they are not worth the dry cleaning bill, try washing or dampen and put in cold dryer w/ towels and dryer sheets. Hang damp or wet. If they don't survive, if possible, I would replace with washable drapes. 

They have to be cleaned sooner or later anyway; can you wait for the dry-cleaning?


----------



## Cookie (Dec 19, 2016)

What about a lint roller, or swiffer, if the cat fur is not too thick. 

Or, as someone else has suggested, wind wide scotch tape over fingers sticky side up.  I find tape, even masking tape, or* duck tape* good for removing lint or other fluffy stuff off upholstery or fabric.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2016)

That clear packing tape is very wide...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 19, 2016)

Packing tape, yes, its good stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

aeron said:


> Could always dye the cat to the same colour as the curtains?



:lol:  Aeron, I told my husband that we should have bought grey colored drapes and there'd be no problem. :magnify:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> If they are not worth the dry cleaning bill, try washing or dampen and put in cold dryer w/ towels and dryer sheets. Hang damp or wet. If they don't survive, if possible, I would replace with washable drapes.
> 
> They have to be cleaned sooner or later anyway; can you wait for the dry-cleaning?



Yeah, they're due for a dry cleaning pretty soon, but I'd hate to even send them to the dry cleaner with all the cat hair on them.....kinda like the home owner who cleans up before the maid gets there.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh right, SB  LOL I know what you mean. Take them someplace out of town and wear dark glasses so they won't know who you are.layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2016)

I so rarely go to the dry cleaners Rose, they don't know who I am.


----------

